

Lala heralds MP3-killing iPhone app - snewe
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/ap/20091027/ap_on_hi_te/us_tec_techbit_lala_iphone

======
DanielStraight
People don't like DRM because it means they don't really own the music. This
is even worse. Why pay to have access to something if the service happens to
be available and stick around for years?

Finally, I know this concept escapes tech reporters, but _not everyone has an
iPhone_.

And PLEASE stop announcing the death of things that are clearly in no risk of
dying. If your article sucks, admit it. Don't stick a sensationalist title on
it to make it sound more exciting.

------
cmelbye
I've been dreaming about this since the first time I tried Lala more than a
year ago. Yes, the article is very overly sensationalist, but the idea of
really cheap music streaming in the cloud is a good one for me.

